# Best tactical light for Sig P226



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen the Sig STL-900l on Sig's web site and I like the way it looks. But I wonder if you guys and gals can recommend any others that I should look at as well. I'm interested in the light more than the laser but if I can get both then all the better.

Thanks!


----------

